# Braids: Is it Growing or Slipping?! How do you know?



## SimpleKomplexity (Jun 13, 2009)

I've had my braids a week and a half now, and my braids are already loose!! 

I have fine hair, so I was thinking maybe the braid is slipping a little, but I have been using Bee Mine everynight, so that might be the culprit. This has happened before with my braids, but not so soon.  How do you know if your hair is growing or just slipping out of the braid?


----------



## Kneechay (Jun 13, 2009)

I used to wear braids a lot so I've been where you are and from my experience, it could be both, it probably is. Make sure you don't put too much oil in your roots at the base of the braid because it actually can cause slipping. If you want to moisturize, use a mixed spray but don't use your hands TOO much to apply moisturizers. 

When I'd get braids, I'd usually wash and blowdry a bit and since im natural, i liked my hair thick and kinky before the install. My braider says it's better for her to grip instead of stick straight hair. If your hair was stick straight prior, it may be slipping just a tad, esp. if you've only had them in for a week. I may be wrong though, but good luck with the braids, they're fun.


----------



## mscocoface (Jun 13, 2009)

ITA.  Could be both, stay away from the oils at least the first few weeks.  But you won't really be able to tell until you take one down and compare your growth.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jun 13, 2009)

Nichi said:


> I used to wear braids a lot so I've been where you are and from my experience, it could be both, it probably is. Make sure you don't put too much oil in your roots at the base of the braid because it actually can cause slipping. If you want to moisturize, use a mixed spray but don't use your hands TOO much to apply moisturizers.
> 
> When I'd get braids, I'd usually wash and blowdry a bit and since im natural, i liked my hair thick and kinky before the install. My braider says it's better for her to grip instead of stick straight hair. If your hair was stick straight prior, it may be slipping just a tad, esp. if you've only had them in for a week. I may be wrong though, but good luck with the braids, they're fun.


 
I was wondering should I stay away from the oils. You know how oil Bee Mine, MTG, and BT are. But yeah I like my hait thick when I get my braids since my hair is so fine. I was like 4-6 weeks post when I got the kinky twists and It was a little puffy because I had just washed it. Hmm... I guess I won't know the answer until the end of July  lol


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 13, 2009)

Good post OP. I was in braids a few months back and using MT. I was wondering if I was experiencing growth or slippage as well.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jun 13, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Good post OP. I was in braids a few months back and using MT. I was wondering if I was experiencing growth or slippage as well.


 
I wish there was a way to know. I could tell someone to look at it, if the root part is dark brown, it's prolly new growth because I dyed my hair black like a month of two ago...but who knows! The suspense is killing me lol. (Lord, what am I gonna do, it hasn't even been 2 weeks and I miss my real hair lol)


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jun 13, 2009)

OP I had this question as well but I did get my answer really quickly.  I have been in braids for the past 3 weeks and I have over .5 inch new growth but at first I thought my braids were slipping until my DH made a comment about how grey my roots are and how I need to touch up my color (I had just did a henna treatment 2 weeks prior to getting my braids) so I know its not slippage but growth.


----------

